# Proposed Feature - Closing Agent and Broker Reviews



## jalexander (Sep 9, 2005)

We have a fantastic review section on TUG for resorts.  

How about we expand it to include reviews of closing agents and brokers/bulk ebay sellers (from a buyer perspective)?

How often does the question come up about these two items? I know that I have dealt with awesome brokers and closing agents and ones that should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 13, 2005)

*This is a great idea!*

I would love this. I just bought from a broker and everything seems to be going smoothly...but occasionally someone will post a vague ominous reference to the broker and closing agency they're using, saying they're crooks. 

I'm sure they ARE crooks if you're selling through them--they charge an upfront fee to sell. But I'm buying from them, and I'd like to know exactly what experiences buyers have had with them. 

Judging by the posts, it does seem like this is why many people join TUG, to get information about brokers, resales, and closing companies.


----------



## baz48 (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree that this would be a very helpful resource.  Any chance it could be done?


----------

